# Where to get wool to spin



## WannabeWaltons (Nov 18, 2016)

So all the lamb meat at my local farmers market comes from hair lambs. The specialty store that sells wool only sells it spun. I was thinking of buying some and calling the farm listed in the tag to see if they would sell me some plain Wool?Does anyone have any suggestions for how to find wool to spin? I guess I would have to comb and card it too? I am hoping to someday rais sheep but I the mean time I am hoping to make a drop spindle and teach myself the basics of processing wool into yarn so that someday I can knit and crochet with my sort of own yarn.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

PM me your address and I'll send you some of our Shetland fleece so you can try it.
Don't blame me, though, if this turns into something bigger - it's been known to happen 
To see examples from the flock, look up Loom Hall on FB.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Look for a fiber fest in your area. We just had one two weeks ago, I could have picked something up for you.

I&#8217;d like to point out that I still can&#8217;t spin on a drop spindle. I use a wheel. So, if the drop spindle doesn&#8217;t work out, you can get a wheel. Also, you can spin yarn by rolling it across your leg. Also, some people have better luck with a supported spindle.

You&#8217;ll not want soft fine wool like merino to start with. Give me your snail mail and I will send you some of mine.


----------



## WannabeWaltons (Nov 18, 2016)

OH my thank you ladies! I have a feeling if your offering the first fleece free 
, spinning wool may be more habit forming than I initially thought. But that is what I initially thought about knitting


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You can even find it on ebay.....ready to spin.


----------

